# Glencoe 2010 - Glen Etive



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Due to failing to climb Buachaille Etive Mor we went exploring around Glen Etive instead, found this perfect spot for a few shots....

#1









#2









#3 B+W ND110









#4









#5 B+W ND110









Thanks for looking, please let me know what you think?

Mike


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You take some stunning photographs dude, well done!!

:thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

very nice. some cracking photos


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

KKM said:


> You take some stunning photographs dude, well done!!
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you, 1.5 yrs since i bought my first DSLR and 6 months with my new D90 and multiple lenses and i really think i am heading perfectly in the right direction especially with land/seascapes



rr dave said:


> very nice. some cracking photos


Cheers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Smashing pictures Mike. I like the lighting in number 3:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning pics


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Number 4 is my fav
Dont like the soft water thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Really
nice pictures there! Composition can only be described as perfect,i want 1 of these in canvas on my front room wall!!!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Smashing pictures Mike. I like the lighting in number 3:thumb:


Thanks for the comments



Prism Detailing said:


> Stunning pics


Cheers



pete330 said:


> Number 4 is my fav
> Dont like the soft water thing


Thats why i did a bit of both



T4RFY said:


> Really
> nice pictures there! Composition can only be described as perfect,i want 1 of these in canvas on my front room wall!!!!


The composition has always been my biggest problem so nice to read your comments about it, defo the hardest part of land/seacapes for me.

By the way if you are serious about a canvas send me a PM


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

Mr Mike said:


> Due to failing to climb Buachaille Etive Mor we went exploring around Glen Etive instead, found this perfect spot for a few shots....
> 
> Thanks for looking, please let me know what you think?
> 
> Mike


#1 is outstanding...

the others the post-processing is too heavy... overly-saturated...
allow the image to speak for itself...

thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr Mike said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


You have a pm,

Composition is just fantastic on these pictures!!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

smalltrees said:


> #1 is outstanding...
> 
> the others the post-processing is too heavy... overly-saturated...
> allow the image to speak for itself...
> ...


Cheers for that, i never actually added saturation to these although a tiny bit of vibrance on the sky but very little. I think the colour of the rocks give the impression I have over cooked but im afraid that was the colour of the rocks on the day. Appreciate you opinion though :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A post that makes you go "oooh, lovely".

Number 3 is my favourite but they are all excellent. 

Nice job Mr.Mike.


----------



## mike3043 (Mar 28, 2010)

These are some good photos.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> A post that makes you go "oooh, lovely".
> 
> Number 3 is my favourite but they are all excellent.
> 
> Nice job Mr.Mike.


Glad you like them and thanks for the comments



mike3043 said:


> These are some good photos.


Cheers


----------



## ToddyE46 (Jul 24, 2009)

You have a talent the Mr Mike, cracking shots.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

ToddyE46 said:


> You have a talent the Mr Mike, cracking shots.


Thanks, im trying hard and learning slowly but defo heading the right direction :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You're not apprenticed to Colin Baxter are you?  :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You're not apprenticed to Colin Baxter are you?  :thumb:


I wish i was as i would learn how to take a decent photo consistantly lol


----------

